# Is there a certain phrase you say when you feed your dogs that they now recognize?



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

I started saying "you hungry?" At each feeding, now uttering the word "hungry" sends him flying over to me.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup, we say "Hungry?" too and she goes straight to the 'fridge!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dinner, dinner?
Breakfast? 
Hungry?

ETA: Special? (for treats)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

"Are you hungry?" 
"Do you want some dinner/breakfast?"

Tilts his head and looks at me very excited!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Tilts his head and looks at me very excited!!


I stinkin' LOVE the doggy head tilt!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

lol I feel like a dork now, but they get their "num-nums" lmao


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I say "are you hungry?" as well ! I get a wiggle-butt in response!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad that I'm not the only one that does this!! LOL! :biggrin:

We say "Lucky, are ya hungry?", "Are ya ready for Breakfast/Dinner?", "Let's EAT!!"....


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

*Who's Hungry*

We say "Who's hungry" and they both go crazy- barking. Molly will run back and forth from the living room to the kitchen to make sure I'm getting their food. Then they both sit in front of their food and wait for us to say "ok" then they feast.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I have officially taken to spelling out the word h-u-n-g-r-y when it's not feeding time. Because when I do, they all three jump up, like, "Is it time?!" Or they'll sit there for a moment giving me the head tilt, waiting to see if I say it again. So when I say it again, they'll get all excited.

YouTube - It's Feeding Time!

OOPS! I clicked on that video and forgot to mute. Kuso heard and was, like, "OMG! FEEDING TIME?!" Sorry Kuso!!!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Go pee-pee* He does a slight head tilt, and his ears perk up.

"want food" at food he does the same thing as when he's gonna go to the park to pee.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I normally say "You wanna eat~~~ are you hungry" they are revved up with this!

The thing my dogs also go crazy for is the walk time! Now I spell the W~A~L~K and point to family members in the house and use my fingers from my right hand as little walking fingers and put them on the palm of my left hand so the dogs arent going nuts because if I say the word walk they are panting ~going bonkers~ and if I say hey lets go for a walk that stirs the pot just way over the top~they start barking and panting if I say anything related to walk like ~Wanna go for a walk~ well all gee you know what breaks loose haha! :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Chickie!!

If we so much as make the "ch" sound, all their heads perk up and they are SO ready. That one gets the best response. 

"You want your dinners?' gets pretty good response as well as.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

wags said:


> The thing my dogs also go crazy for is the walk time! Now I spell the W~A~L~K and point to family members in the house and use my fingers from my right hand as little walking fingers and put them on the palm of my left hand so the dogs arent going nuts because if I say the word walk they are panting ~going bonkers~ and if I say hey lets go for a walk that stirs the pot just way over the top~they start barking and panting if I say anything related to walk like ~Wanna go for a walk~ well all gee you know what breaks loose haha! :biggrin:


Yeah, our dog goes bonkers over her "walkies" (and also when she sees me grabbing my iPod and headphones which I usually take on our walks). Also when we say "mail" and "out" as in "you don't want to go OUT, do you?" At which time she starts barking and running circles in front of the door leading to our back yard.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

wags said:


> The thing my dogs also go crazy for is the walk time! Now I spell the W~A~L~K and point to family members in the house and use my fingers from my right hand as little walking fingers and put them on the palm of my left hand so the dogs arent going nuts because if I say the word walk they are panting ~going bonkers~ and if I say hey lets go for a walk that stirs the pot just way over the top~they start barking and panting if I say anything related to walk like ~Wanna go for a walk~ well all gee you know what breaks loose haha! :biggrin:



Same! haha


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if i stand up, they both think it's time to eat. if i head toward the kitchen, the pug, i swear, cries real tears.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> lol I feel like a dork now, but they get their "num-nums" lmao


Me too, so don't feel like a dork. LOL

I also say, "you hungry for nummies?" And they'll tilt their heads. Although Barnum will add a high-pitched wine.

Bailey will tilt his head more if I say, "you want puppy pops?" Puppy pops are yogurt and banana mixed together with water and frozen in ice cube trays.

They both tilt for "you want an ice cube?" That means a huge ice cube I make by freezing water in a stainless steel bowl. I place the ice in a huge bowl on the deck.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Like most everyone here, I say "Are you hungry?" and all 4 go crazy LOL!!


----------

